# Watch out,the boy turned 16!!!!!



## NiteHunter (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been putting this off for a little while,but my baby boy turned 16 on 2-10-11.We gave him the F-150 i bought a couple years ago.Here he is with his new ride.It looks a bit different than when i drove it.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 22, 2011)

How long before he puts some mud on it?  Good looking ride and a belated happy birthday to the young man.

Hoss


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Great lookin' truck. Tell him happy birthday!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 26, 2011)

I know he's loving that !!!!!! Enjoy it young man and don't get a heavy foot !!!!!!!!


----------



## I_like_to_hunt (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha nice truck Rory


----------



## huntindad (Mar 2, 2011)

U lookin to adopt!!lol  nice ride man!


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 2, 2011)

Late happy birthday Rory! Be safe, don't treat it like your old man would have when he was 16!!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Mar 2, 2011)

nice ride


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 22, 2011)

I see him driving up and down the road all the time.


----------



## NiteHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Burning up the gas and mudgrips!!!!  I remember 16 like it was yesterday.


----------



## Jim P (Jun 27, 2011)

Nitehunter when you said it don't look the truck you had do you mean now it's clean?


----------



## Little Mangler (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  Nice looking truck!


----------



## huntaholic (Oct 19, 2011)

*Cool !*

Nice TRUK !!!


----------

